# A5 B9 spyshots.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*A5/S5 B9 spyshots.*

*Audi A5 mule.*









http://www.autoliefhebber.com/audi-coupe-begin-test-duitsland-p-3965.html

*Audi S5 Mule.*









http://www.autoliefhebber.com/nieuwe-audi-wordt-sterker-sterker-p-3967.html


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

They need to make the headlights squinty, not taller. That is the opposite of what sporty is.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Based on these pic's, i will not like it.
Those headlight do look hideous, and the bumper design looks also as every Audi front bumper we seen before.
It does looks already deadly boring in this stage.


----------



## mfmwuq (Oct 16, 2015)

the fog grilles also look a little.... fischer pricey...


----------



## vwolfx (Jan 25, 2010)

Very sad about the design, for me it looks like a Dodge:banghead:


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Looks like Chris Bangle messed with the design. Why are the headlights drawn back and made taller? Reminds me too much of the BMW 5 series mess. I would also think they would want to keep the styling in theme with the B9 A4.


----------

